# Miyata Team road bike



## bikeuphill9 (Sep 7, 2005)

I just purchased a 1986 Miyata Team road bike with Shimano 600 for my sister to ride. I was wondering as to the history of Miyata and if anybody has any experience with this bike. Thanks


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

bikeuphill9 said:


> I just purchased a 1986 Miyata Team road bike with Shimano 600 for my sister to ride. I was wondering as to the history of Miyata and if anybody has any experience with this bike. Thanks


Miyata made a lot of very good bikes in the 70s and 80s. That Team Miyata should be a sweet ride. It was designed for racing and fast club rides, but I imagine you can set it up for more leisurely riding quite easily.

A bit more info on Miyata (but not the Team specifically) at:

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/japan.html#miyata

Have fun,

Forbes B-Black


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

*A truly great bicycle with great parts.....*

It is a racing enthusiast's bicycle. Miyata was the one bicycle company that made their own frame and fork tubes in house. They felt that this gave them more control over the quality of the end product. All other bicycle factories sourced their frame tubes from other steel manufacturers. No longer available in the US, Miyata bicycles are universally well regarded.

Regarding yours, if it's been reasonably well maintained it could have a lot of life left in it. If it's been neglected, well, all bets are off. What kind of riding will your sister be doing?

Can you post a picture or three?


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Yeah, that was a sweet bike. It was competitive with all the other good racing bikes of the day, but underappreciated by most.


----------



## bikeuphill9 (Sep 7, 2005)

My sister will be doing a little bit of riding with me and maybe some races later in the summer. I will post pictures once the bike gets here. Thank you for the info.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Is it a 'Team Miyata' ? I still own the one that I received from the Miyata distributor to race on in the early 80's. They were no-nonsense frames of a very high standard of build. They do however lack in character. The best analogy I can come up with is a Toyota Camry: it does everything better than average, but it is never the best at anything and it is boring overall. Mine is fitted with a complete Mavic SSC groupe. Whenever I have to go some place where I plan to lock my bike up in public, it is the bike that I take as it doesn't attract much attention from anybody other than true bicyce afficionados.

For your sister, you can't really go wrong.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

dnalsaam said:


> The best analogy I can come up with is a Toyota Camry: it does everything better than average, but it is never the best at anything and it is boring overall.


I'd say it was more like a Mazda Myata. Properly set up, it will keep up with vehicles costing far more $$, but there are enough of them around so that yours will not stand out in a crowd.

My Two Cents,

FBB


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

It was also the team bike for the Plymouth Junior development team in the late 1980's. The team included Steve Larsen, Darryl Price, and Scott McKinley. It was the replacement team for the Junior 7-11 team and the GS Mengoni junior team. I remember when they showed up riding the Miyata's. They went from riding Super Record equipped Serotta's one year to shimano 600 equipped Miyata's the next. Needless to say they still handed us our butts, but they were a little disapointed.


----------

